# Siemens Simovert 6SV-1 100kW Main_Contactor



## DaKashmir (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Siemens Simovert 6SV-1 100kW Main_Contactor error message*

Anyone out there that can shine some light on the subject?


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

I have no idea about what parameters you would change, but I would suggest that you need more information.

Do you hear the main contactor engage?

Have you measured the high voltage at the input to the inverter during and after the pre-charge?

Maybe you need a smaller pre-charge resistor or maybe you have another issue, but there isn't enough information here to do more than make a wild guess.


----------



## DaKashmir (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. If I remember correctly the voltage didn't change from when I checked before and after turning on the high voltage. I'll check again in a few days. I don't have a pre charge resister, should I get one? Not sure where, what kind to get. Thanks again!


----------



## DaKashmir (Feb 26, 2014)

Weisheimer said:


> I have no idea about what parameters you would change, but I would suggest that you need more information.
> 
> Do you hear the main contactor engage?
> 
> ...



I do not hear the main contactor engage
I'm not sure what pre-charge is? Is this the time between when I turn the high voltage on and when I hit the 'start' button?
Where would the pre-charge resistor go? Where can I find one?

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

Not sure if you got this working but based on my experiences with simovert it does check if the main contacter is off when it should be off and on when it should be on. It does that by measuring the voltage over the relay coil.


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

DaKashmir said:


> Where would the pre-charge resistor go? Where can I find one?



Did you even look into the Siemens documentation and connection diagrams ?


The pre-charge R is connected in parallel over the main relay and controlled by a seperate pre-charge relay from the Simovert
After power-on the pre-charge relay is closed by the Simovert and it expects the voltage on its main terminal to rise up to a minimum voltage within 3seconds.
If this happens it will measure the voltage over the main relay coil. If the relay is open you are allowed to start.
If you apply start it will close the main relay.


This all happens with respect to timeouts, voltages etc etc.
If this all sounds difficult or strange to you i strongly recommend to stop what you are doing and acquire the proper knowledge before blowing up stuff.


----------

